# tips for keeping hands down and quiet please!



## Sanala (Feb 18, 2012)

One trick I use with my lesson girls that have this problem is to take a piece of bailing twine and tie it to the pommel of the saddle. Hold it along with the reins and make a knot where your hands are just slightly too high. That way it'll get tight when your hands come up and the knot will remind you to lower them. Does this make sense?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Put a bucking strap on your saddle and then hold onto it. You need to get used to having your hands low and still and this will help. After a few weeks you can start weaning yourself off of it and press your knuckles into the horse's wither/neck, but always have it there just incase you feel your hands getting too busy.

Good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You could also catch a little mane hair with your pinky. If your hands are moving too much you need to relax your elbows. When off the horse, get someone to hold the bridle while you hold the reins as tho riding. The other person then mimics a horse pulling. If your elbow is relaxed your arm will follow the movement. It takes a little practise. Then try posting in a chair and doing the same.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Since you are a beginner your hands moving could be a balance thing. I would suggest bareback riding on a lunge line with no hands.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Use your pinky fingers to keep contact with a fixed point on your horse or the front of your saddle pad. It keeps your hands quiet while still allowing following movement.


----------



## Western2English (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd suggest and I know it sounds kind of lame but I'd suggest holding your horse's mane and riding or riding bareback while being lunged and just practice keeping your hands low.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Put your hands in front of the pommel and keep them there until you half-halt or halt. Start with stretching your arms straight in front of you when you ride. You will NOT be able to keep them straight long bc your muscles will get sore. In order to balance on the horse people react by curling into a fetal position and this includes pulling the reins towards yourself--this is your problem. You have to train yourself to the unnatural and push your body away from fetal position.
Do not cross the outside rein across the horse's mane when turning. If you are neck reining you touch the rein on the neck. If you are direct reining pull out sideways to turn.
Do you get cable/satellite? This week Julie Goodnight works with a women who has been interfering with her mare's mouth during the canter cue. Mimic what Julie has her client (also) "Julie" do with the reins.
You want to make your body independant of your hands and independant of your legs. It takes awhile so be patient with yourself and praise every improvement. =D


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

just simply run around and try keep your hands still in a position when riding. silly but it may work.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Use your pinky fingers to keep contact with a fixed point on your horse or the front of your saddle pad. It keeps your hands quiet while still allowing following movement.


This works. I've tried both, using pinkies and a bucking strap. I have found that when I use my pinkies and put them on a fixed point, it puts my hands in better position. In other words, not flat but straight up and down.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you guys! These are all amazing tips, I think the comment about my balance is correct, I think its a reaction to me trying to balance myself. In my next lesson I think I'll try to ride bareback!! 0.o (somewhat daunting after my first fall last week due to my lack of balance) I love this forum!! I'm getting so many helpful tips and tricks!!! D


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Do not be afraid to fall, everyone does. The trick is to learn how to fall correctly. I used to ride on a lunge line and "practice" falling off. Learning to fall off correctly or the best way possible, is a very important thing for beginners to learn. Goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Walk through house with cups of hot coffee in each hand, full ones. Can use water of course, but nothing like the sting of hot coffee on bare flesh to remind you to keep hands still and to give with the motion of your walking.

Also, if you are a fidgeter off a horse, as in your hands are never still? Quit that too, as it will follow you into the saddle. 

When you ride you will have to work to keep hands as well as everything else in position. Concentrate harder on your hands.


----------



## dejavuchicka (Feb 27, 2012)

Ever since I read your post, I've been trying to really make my hands still. I work in a restaurant so when I'm taking alcohol to tables I try to really keep my hands still! Thank you!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

lots and lots of work on the lunge to sort your seat out (so take away the reins all together) 
Hands can only ever become quiet when you stop relying on them for your balance


----------

